# A strange phenomenon



## stevie g (24/1/15)

I use Rt
a and Rda tanks on dual coil around 15-30 watts on an IPV2. I chain literally chain vape my orchid for half and hour and almost finish it... I don't silver at all. I drink water whilst doing this and might get a little lethargic or slight dizziness.

here is where the weirdness comes in. I bought a kayfun v4 which I've nodded a bit to overcome poor airflow and poor wicking. I run it single coil between 15-20 watts. Every single time I vape this setup I start to silver after around 15 hit... That's like 10 minutes max. I cannot understand t I can chain vape my big dripper and orchid for much longer whilst producing much larger clouds and not have it happen. Three nights in a row now I've gotten terrible cold sweats, sickness and nausea from the kayfun. The vape comes out of the kayfun cooler than the other two so it isn't burning the juice. Is it possible that it is just somehow more efficient at delivering nicotine that the other atties?. I vape only 6mg 40/60 pg/vg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

as usual please excuse spelling and grammar, this forum engine doesn't agree with my phone.

just to add a point the kayfun gets more complexity out of my juices than anything I've ever used including the magma. I can taste notes in juices I never knew were there on other atties.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/15)

How's the vapor production in your kayfun compared to your other tanks ? 

If it's more then that's ur probably cause. 

More vapor in ur lungs covering a bigger surface area , ur body is absorbing huger nic amounts


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/15)

Also depends on the coil setup you have. I have 12mg on a regular 1ohm macro coil at 20w but on a vertical coil or a super nano coil build my tank is pushing so much more that I need to tone it down to 6mg


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

single coil on kayfun and not as much vapour production as my other atties just more kick for some reason that I cannot figure out


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/15)

Hmmm. That's curious

Have you tried with 3mg and see if it matches up to your 6mg as compared to your other tanks .


----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

I have noticed the same between atomizers and that it is not cloud dependent.....probably has to do with smaller particles in the cloud, which gets absorbed better.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/15)

So any molecular biologists who can provide a comment ?


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

maybe @Danny can help?


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

I wonder if any lemo owners have the same thing as the coil and air path design are very similar


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I use Rt
> a and Rda tanks on dual coil around 15-30 watts on an IPV2. I chain literally chain vape my orchid for half and hour and almost finish it... I don't silver at all. I drink water whilst doing this and might get a little lethargic or slight dizziness.
> 
> here is where the weirdness comes in. I bought a kayfun v4 which I've nodded a bit to overcome poor airflow and poor wicking. I run it single coil between 15-20 watts. Every single time I vape this setup I start to silver after around 15 hit... That's like 10 minutes max. I cannot understand t I can chain vape my big dripper and orchid for much longer whilst producing much larger clouds and not have it happen. Three nights in a row now I've gotten terrible cold sweats, sickness and nausea from the kayfun. The vape comes out of the kayfun cooler than the other two so it isn't burning the juice. Is it possible that it is just somehow more efficient at delivering nicotine that the other atties?. I vape only 6mg 40/60 pg/vg



@Sprint I also noticed this, but after I cleaned mine out with MR muscle bathroom cleaner this has gone. I don't think we where silvering as much as tripping on mineral oil vapor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/1/15)

Was thinking the same - ultrasonic that guy!


----------



## Danny (24/1/15)

Wow what a topic but quite detached from what I do, my focus is on genes and protein synthesis. Don't know how to respond with anything other than ummmmmmmmmm......

I would say @Andre makes a very valid point about particles size in the cloud, which means deeper penetration into the lungs and larger surface area. You may also find that less dense, cooler vapour allows you to inhale longer and deeper. To add even more complexity is the possibiliy that higher temp builds degrade nicotine as they vaporise your juice. So many variables are at play and before questioning it one would need to actually prove that the difference between atomisers is not just an individual users experience of said atomisers. In other words to investigate the cause and characteristics of the pattern, one would need to statistically validate the existence of the pattern.

I think that is about as useless a scientific response I can come up with. My Professors would be proud! How to not answer questions whilst still sounding like a know it all 101 (yes they train us to be this frustrating)

EDIT: going with the other guys, clean it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Danny said:


> Wow what a topic but quite detached from what I do, my focus is on genes and protein synthesis. Don't know how to respond with anything other than ummmmmmmmmm......
> 
> I would say @Andre makes a very valid point about particles size in the cloud, which means deeper penetration into the lungs and larger surface area. You may also find that less dense, cooler vapour allows you to inhale longer and deeper. To add even more complexity is the possibiliy that higher temp builds degrade nicotine as they vaporise your juice. So many variables are at play and before questioning it one would need to actually prove that the difference between atomisers is not just an individual users experience of said atomisers. In other words to investigate the cause and characteristics of the pattern, one would need to statistically validate the existence of the pattern.
> 
> ...



@Danny you just reminded me of a scene from Bio Dome... "What you think your so smart, You think your some kind or rocket scientist?"... "Yes"... "Oh sorry "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (24/1/15)

I must say I have three orchids that rotate on my IPV 2S. A v1, v3 and v4 orchid. I often go through a full tank on the v1 and v3 in about half an hour and I never reach silver. I vape all my liquids on 6mg as 12mg is just too intense for me as an all day! I am glad to hear someone else enjoys the IPV and Orchid setup as much as I do


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

6ghost9 said:


> I must say I have three orchids that rotate on my IPV 2S. A v1, v3 and v4 orchid. I often go through a full tank on the v1 and v3 in about half an hour and I never reach silver. I vape all my liquids on 6mg as 12mg is just too intense for me as an all day! I am glad to hear someone else enjoys the IPV and Orchid setup as much as I do



I still need to get mine, but at the moment my IPV is my dripper mod of choice. I tent to drain the batteries way to low on the mechs


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I wonder if any lemo owners have the same thing as the coil and air path design are very similar



The Lemo has wicked airflow and is sure to induce "the silver" quite frequently unless you tone down your nic level or usage pattern 
Not sure if it can be compared to the KF4 in this regard, still have to try one to feel it's flow


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

I have sunlight liquid, engine degreaser or 91% alcohol... Which should use to clean it with? @Danny


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I have sunlight liquid, engine degreaser or 91% alcohol... Which should use to clean it with? @Danny



Make a mix of all three... if it bubbles its even better


----------



## Alex (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I have sunlight liquid, engine degreaser or 91% alcohol... Which should use to clean it with? @Danny


I would use baking soda and vinegar first, and then a second wash with sunlight.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

I've given the kayfun a baking soda and vinegar bath going to put a new coil on now and see what happens


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> single coil on kayfun and not as much vapour production as my other atties just more kick for some reason that I cannot figure out



Hi @Sprint 

Most interesting

How is your juice consumption on the Kayfun versus the other atties? Are you going through the juice faster on the Kayfun?

Another question is are you lung hitting on all these atties or mouth to lung on any of them?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/15)

Alex said:


> I would use baking soda and vinegar first, and then a second wash with sunlight.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Sunlight + _Hot_ water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

I usually use the goofy vaping method on the kayfun, orchid and aqua and lung hits on the big dripper. The juice consumption is lower than all the other tanks and so is vapour production but not that much less of the orchid or aqua.

I was just chain vaping on the big dripper with no issues.

I've had about half the amounts on the kayfun and I can feel the silver coming on as I type this. I don't know what's up with the vape coming out of this kayfun but it truly seems to deliver more nicotine than anything else I have which is quite unbelievable considering the clouds I produce on a quad coil big dripper.

I'm getting slight hot sweats on the forehead now some just stopped using the kayfun.

my conclusion is it is not machine oil it is the superior engineering of the kayfun or just an engineering fluke. Its nice to know I can get my nicotine fix super quickly though so I will be treating the kayfun with


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I usually use the goofy vaping method on the kayfun, orchid and aqua and lung hits on the big dripper. The juice consumption is lower than all the other tanks and so is vapour production but not that of the orchid or aqua.
> 
> I was just chain vaping on the big dripper with no issues.
> 
> ...



I never even heard of that before until now. So I had to google it and google took me strate to @Marzuq's Post. I tried it now with the K4... Im am not silver no... I am Chrome 

Here is the link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goofy-vaping-my-new-vaping-style.t6405/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

LOTS of respect. And after my fiddling with drilling it out and using twisted kanthal single coil with a large diameter i can hit it at 50 watts without getting a dry hit. But th


Arthster said:


> I never even heard of that before until now. So I had to google it and google took me strate to @Marzuq's Post. I tried it now with the K4... Im am not silver no... I am Chrome


link to post please. And are you experiencing the same thing as me?


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

@Arthster yeah I was confused I know now you meant you were confused about what goofy vaping was... And credit goes to @Marzuq that's where I learnt it from. My main question though is are you also finding the nicotine hit really strong on the kayfun?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> LOTS of respect. And after my fiddling with drilling it out and using twisted kanthal single coil with a large diameter i can hit it at 50 watts without getting a dry hit. But th
> 
> link to post please. And are you experiencing the same thing as me?



I have added the link to my previous post. 

It was much worse before I did the decent wash with the Mr Muscle. But still pretty easy to silver out on this bad boy. Definitely treat the K4 with respect it packs a punch like Tyson.


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

sweet I thought I was going crazy but you confirmed it for me. I'm going to drop to 3mg on the attie. Will stick to 6mg on everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> sweet I thought I was going crazy but you confirmed it for me. I'm going to drop to 3mg on the attie. Will stick to 6mg on everything else.



Very good idea, specially if you plan on using it as an ADV


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Just found a major problem with the Kayfun 4... Do not use @Melinda's HH in this device. you WILL silver hard, get over it and then start again. its really hard to put down the K4 if there is HH in it. Man what an amazing flavor. Its like the two where made for each other.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Just found a major problem with the Kayfun 4... Do not use @Melinda's HH in this device. you WILL silver hard, get over it and then start again. its really hard to put down the K4 if there is HH in it. Man what an amazing flavor. Its like the two where made for each other.



I'm very intrigued by this whole "my KF4 brings all the silvers to the yard" business...it's very interesting 

I suppose with a device that complex there is bound to be some "magic" (for lack of understanding) involved...seems to be a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

